# Olive Oils



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Is therea difference in the olive oils in soaps? I mistakingly ordered plain when I usually order pomace live oil. How much of a diffrence would it make?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have only ever used pomace but from my reading pomace makes things move faster. If that's really true, you should be fine with the plain, it just may take longer if there's a high percentage of it in your formula.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

You'll get whiter soap with food grade olive oil. It is slow to trace, but makes fine soap.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you much!


----------

